# Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas



## MoonWeaver (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello again, Arachnoboards!
I am so addicted to this hobby, it isn't even funny. So, I was searching the boards a few weeks ago, looking for Pamphobeteus fortis information. Than, I came across this thread and saw the Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas. Immediately, I knew I had to have one! 
However...I cannot find much information about them. I know basic care for Pamphos - slightly moist sub (I'll be using eco earth/topsoil mix), good ventilation, water dish, hide (please correct me if I'm wrong). What I'd like to know is what is the general temperament of this species like? Is it a hair kicker? Incredibly defensive? Potent venom (for a NW)?  
I'm hoping to be able to order one soon, but wanted to do my research first. Please help!


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 27, 2016)

Pamphos are big, leggy, high-strung, perpetually hungry terrestrials. Usual tropical set up: moist substrate, full water bowl, _cross_ ventilation.  They'll rip thru screen anywhere in the cage, fiberglass or aluminum.  They're an intermediate level genus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoonWeaver said:


> Hello again, Arachnoboards!
> I am so addicted to this hobby, it isn't even funny. So, I was searching the boards a few weeks ago, looking for Pamphobeteus fortis information. Than, I came across this thread and saw the Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas. Immediately, I knew I had to have one!
> However...I cannot find much information about them. I know basic care for Pamphos - slightly moist sub (I'll be using eco earth/topsoil mix), good ventilation, water dish, hide (please correct me if I'm wrong). What I'd like to know is what is the general temperament of this species like? Is it a hair kicker? Incredibly defensive? Potent venom (for a NW)?
> I'm hoping to be able to order one soon, but wanted to do my research first. Please help!



I have fourPamphobeteus sp 'platyomma' / Brazilian Pinkbloom. Same genus different species.  Mine are slings and since I got them up until about a week or so ago (I.think I got them at the beginning of July) they stayed out in the open.  Even when dropping food in they didn't immediately run and hide.  They eat a lot I fed my slings until they'd no longer eat which was 2 crickets or roaches  a day.  They haven't yet tried to kick any hairs at me even if bothered. I put holes only on the sides of the enclosures and I lightly mist the substrate and the lids to the enclosures and don't mist again until its completely dry.

One of my mine recently molted between yesterday and this morning so hopefully the rest will do so too this week!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is how 3/4 of mine currently look


----------



## MoonWeaver (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you so much! I actually decided to order from somewhere else, as they had the N. coloratovillosus that I have been looking for (kinda obsessed with the Nhandu genus at the moment). The Pamphobeteus genus is definitely high on my want list. I've stopped making a "species want list" and have moved on to a "genus want list." LOL. So many beautiful genera out there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 31, 2016)

S


MoonWeaver said:


> Thank you so much! I actually decided to order from somewhere else, as they had the N. coloratovillosus that I have been looking for (kinda obsessed with the Nhandu genus at the moment). The Pamphobeteus genus is definitely high on my want list. I've stopped making a "species want list" and have moved on to a "genus want list." LOL. So many beautiful genera out there.



So true, I see a ton of Ts I want every day and I'm very indecisive so it takes me forever to decide on a final T or Ts lol...


----------



## Gretsch (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's my P. sp esmeraldas


----------



## Trappy (Feb 26, 2017)

This is my Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas, I have 9 other species and at only an inch in size it is by far my lariest yet, including my Thailand Black & Cobalt Blue lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trappy (Feb 26, 2017)

Even as a tiny tiny sling it had such a big attitude lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnothing (Mar 14, 2017)

My Pamphobeteus esmereldas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calelpito (Mar 27, 2017)




----------

